# Robin Williams dies



## Edd (Aug 11, 2014)

Fucking wow: http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-at-63/

Always admired him as an actor. He drove me nuts when he was interviewed because he never settled down. When I was a kid I thought Mork and Mindy was the shit.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 11, 2014)

Just heard that. He seems like the kind of personality where people either loved him or hated him.

Either way, we leaves behind a wife and 3 kids. Sad 

I always thought this was a pretty funny skit of his


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2014)

Sad

Mork and Mindy was definitely one of my favorite TV shows as a little kid.  I wasn't really old enough for much of it to fully grasp the comedy, but he was just so crazy and seeing my parents and older brother in tears laughing made it on my favorites.

RIP


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2014)

While I'm saddened to hear of his passing I'm not totally surprised. I think he's been fighting those demons in his head for awhile.

RIP


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP

I saw live on Leno when I was in LA visiting and helping someone move back to NYC. Blue Man Group was on to that night. He got up and started playing with the band. I was sober no alchol and no mj and I never laughed so hard in my life thanks Robin for all the great comedy you did.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 12, 2014)

"Nanu Nanu"

One of Mork's favorite sayings.

Tortured by depression and addiction his entire life. Even sober he was always on the edge. So sad he was not able to defeat those demons in the end.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP Robin, just goes to show we all have our crosses to bear in life regardless of fame and fortune, his mental problems might have actually been the source of both. I would bet most creative geniuses are mentally tortured.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 12, 2014)

Shazbot!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2014)

Rip


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2014)

That sucks.


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2014)

Death to Smoochy, man. Off the wall funny and dark with a great cast. One of his top 3 in my book. 

Also, the time Mork faced off with the Fonz was an important TV moment.


----------



## jimk (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP.  Depression is nothing to play with.  My favorite film with Robin Williams was The World According to Garp.  But wow, when he'd get rolling with one of those particularly manic stand-up monologues he could blow you away.:razz:


----------



## JimG. (Aug 12, 2014)

I always liked "Good Morning Vietnam!"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2014)

RIP to a comedic genius , a guy who simply had to entertain . His mind was like lighting in a bottle yet the poor soul struggled with clinical depression , so sad for his family and those who admired his body of work .


----------



## Abubob (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/entertainment/robin-williams-death-hits-gorilla-friend-hard
 so sad


Robin made Koko smile -- something she hadn't done for over 6 months,  ever since her lifelong gorilla companion, Michael, passed away at the  age of 27. But not only did Robin cheer up Koko, the effect was mutual,  and Robin seemed transformed -- from a high-energy entertainer, into a  mellow, sensitive, empathetic guy, who also happened to be really funny.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2014)

Very sad news. He was such a funny guy. One of my wife's favorite movies was Mrs. Doubtfire. And I always really enjoyed What Dreams May Come despite the crappy reviews.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad news indeed, but then none of us will live forever...
Life is tough with the $$$ made from television and movies:-?...but he had a positive attitude when talking to youth...and scripts adopted it...(just from what I observed during his career<only>).


----------



## Tin (Aug 13, 2014)

So sad, you never know what someone is going through.

I've had to hospitalize two people since this happened and both mentioned  his suicide and his life in comparison to their own. Events such as this have a hell of a ripple.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2014)

The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book



And you're a POS in my book for having such a callous opinion.  

He lost his battle with a horrible disease.  The VA estimates that 22 military veterans die from suicide every day.  Are they pieces of shit in your opinion as well?


----------



## Tin (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book




Do you not believe in mental illness?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book



I'm sorry, if you were right, I'd agree with you. - RW


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book



In total honesty, my very very first thought was the same thing. Well, not the POS part, but "how could you do that to yourself when you have young kids / children / a family?".  It was the thought I had within 20 seconds of hearing the news. 

However, I realized that view came from my own perspective (which is not depressed, or at least if it is not to the level that it apparently was for Robin Williams). It's hard (maybe even impossible?) to imagine what it would be like to be in Robin Williams' head that day. From everything I've heard and read over the past few days, this level of depression is something that clouds everything. I'm sure he was in tremendous mental pain. Despite all the success and having a life that many would envy, you can't just logically think your way out of it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book


Can understand (but not agree with!) this statement but mainly because I don't suffer from depression.

Not sure what else to add to what everyone else has said here.  Been watching a few short videos since RW's death and they still crack me up as much as when I first saw them.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The guy killed himself, left a wife a daughter. POS in my book


My Brother committed suicide, we were not close. My Sister lost her battle with Cancer two years earlier. At first I looked at his suicide as a selfish act adding to my Parent's already substansial grief. I soon realized that his mental illness was no less a "real" illness, nor less lethal, than my Sister's Cancer. You wouldn't consider someone a POS for succumbing to Cancer, would you?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2014)

I had an uncle who committed suicide several years ago.  He had MS and couldn't take the pain anymore nor the drug addled existence he had to suffer through to dull the pain of the disease.  He was in his early 70s and probably would have lived for several more years.

Is that okay because he was suffering from a physically painful disease, but it's not okay for someone who is suffering depression?

I don't think it's right to judge what anyone is going through that leads to a choice of terminating their life.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Only ones who suffer are the ones left behind.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Only ones who suffer are the ones left behind.



Well, only ones who continue to suffer are the ones who are left behind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2014)

Just announced that he was battling early Parkinson's 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ams-was-battling-parkinsons-disease/14062707/

that coupled with depression probably sent him over the edge


----------



## Abubob (Aug 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Just announced that he was battling early Parkinson's
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ams-was-battling-parkinsons-disease/14062707/
> 
> that coupled with depression probably sent him over the edge



Plus rehab in 2006 and open heart surgery in 2009 more rehab this past July like any good comedian just felt like saying, "Thank you, GOOD NIGHT!!"


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Just announced that he was battling early Parkinson's
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ams-was-battling-parkinsons-disease/14062707/
> 
> that coupled with depression probably sent him over the edge





Abubob said:


> Plus rehab in 2006 and open heart surgery in 2009 more rehab this past July like any good comedian just felt like saying, "Thank you, GOOD NIGHT!!"


Poor, poor soul.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Poor, poor soul.



You're dripping sarcasm on the carpet.


----------



## marcski (Aug 14, 2014)

Free Steamboat...I mean GSS.


----------



## Edd (Aug 14, 2014)

I've always thought that our priorities are a bit messed up in regard to ending your own life. Not using RW as an example but sometimes, oh yeah, it's warranted. 

There are certain illnesses that I can't see myself tolerating, particularly ones that would make me a horrible burden to people I love. No thanks, my life, my business.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2014)

I really do not want to put all my personal life out here. But I know serve depression it really sucks. If you have family you love you think about them to. In the end a lot of the medicine out their does not help I know this from my own experience. MJ helped in fact I willing to say If i did not find mj helped me I probably would not be here today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/mov...dy-dementia/r7rA3rhGEyyeDpQzutiSTN/story.html


more information released about Robin

I'm surprised that a man of his means didn't move to Oregon for assisted death.  To combine both the physical degradation with mental from dementia, it's no wonder he cashed his chips in while he still had his dignity.


----------



## jimk (Nov 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/mov...dy-dementia/r7rA3rhGEyyeDpQzutiSTN/story.html
> 
> 
> more information released about Robin
> ...



Sorry for Mr. Williams, but dignity is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2015)

If by beholder you mean the deceased, then I agree.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2015)

It very hard for anyone not in his condition to know his reason s were thanks for making us laugh Robin. I understand it totally.


----------



## jimk (Nov 8, 2015)

Good, thoughtful article with more details on Robin's condition:  http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/06/opinions/vox-robin-william-lewy-body-dementia/index.html

No disrespect meant towards him in my earlier post.  This is a touchy subject with me.  Mother died from Alzheimer's in 2006 and mother in law with severe dementia lived with us for last two years before moving in with other relatives last week.


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2015)

jimk said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/06/opinions/vox-robin-william-lewy-body-dementia/index.html



I really wish someone would write a decent article, SO MANY errors. If someone is diagnosed through scan or any method, they should IMMEDIATELY undergo neuropsych testing as this is where we can really differentiate diagnoses. One thing I did like about the article was mentioning that even though Lewy Body dementia signs were present, it is VERY possible it was having little to no impact on his cognitive functioning. Given his severe cocaine use, I wouldn't be surprised if he was a clear Parkinson's case.

I cannot tell you how many patients I've seen and worked with that came to the neurology clinic with improper diagnosis. Too many just take what the doctor says without question. I have seen patients who were diagnosed with Alzheimer's years prior who in fact had NPH and immediate intervention could have kept their cognitive abilities in tact. The same for younger individuals, people who are can barely walk that are told they have MS but in reality have advanced Lyme disease. Always get second and even third opinions.

Sorry, end of rant.


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2015)

jimk said:


> No disrespect meant towards him in my earlier post.  This is a touchy subject with me.  Mother died from Alzheimer's in 2006 and mother in law with severe dementia lived with us for last two years before moving in with other relatives last week.



Sorry for your loss. And it takes a lot to have a family member live with you in that condition, you're one hell of a strong person for doing that.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> I really wish someone would write a decent article, SO MANY errors. If someone is diagnosed through scan or any method, they should IMMEDIATELY undergo neuropsych testing as this is where we can really differentiate diagnoses. One thing I did like about the article was mentioning that even though Lewy Body dementia signs were present, it is VERY possible it was having little to no impact on his cognitive functioning. Given his severe cocaine use, I wouldn't be surprised if he was a clear Parkinson's case.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many patients I've seen and worked with that came to the neurology clinic with improper diagnosis. Too many just take what the doctor says without question. I have seen patients who were diagnosed with Alzheimer's years prior who in fact had NPH and immediate intervention could have kept their cognitive abilities in tact. The same for younger individuals, people who are can barely walk that are told they have MS but in reality have advanced Lyme disease. Always get second and even third opinions.
> 
> Sorry, end of rant.


What's wrong with me then?


----------



## Tin (Nov 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> What's wrong with me then?




You're just an asshole with bad knees. LOL


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> You're just an asshole with bad knees. LOL


Hey. Careful I will ban you from the Zoomer Bar.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 14, 2015)

Robin Williams is dead?!?!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 15, 2015)

Puck it said:


> What's wrong with me then?


Not enough bandwidth on this forum.....:-D


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 15, 2015)

An article from a week ago  says that Williams had some pretty tight restrictions on some of his work, in the event of his passing. 
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ney-from-using-his-genie-voice-again--2015911


----------

